# Cattleya Eximia (warneri x purpurata)



## tomp (Sep 3, 2022)

What she lacks in form she makes up for in lip.


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 3, 2022)

Gorgeous, such intense color!!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 3, 2022)

That is stunning! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2022)

amazingly eye-catching lip


----------



## Cearbhael (Sep 6, 2022)




----------

